# SV Sirloin Roast



## jcam222 (Feb 3, 2020)

Well I have a few pieces of Piedmontese beef and decided the first thing I would try would be a sirloin roast. The roast weighs 2 lbs. I have not done much meat in the sous vide lately so decided to give that a shot. Here are a few pics along with way to the finish. 








The roast was beautiful and needed no trimming of any kind. I dry brined it first hitting it liberally with some coarse salt , wrapping and letting it sit in the frig for about 3 hours. After that I hit it with a little  olive oil then SPOG , fresh rosemary and thyme and vacuum packed it. 






Into the sous vide bath at 138 for about 24 hours. Seemed like a long time to me but literally everything I read recommended this  length of time. 






Started some asparagus in the oven and whipped up some Caesar dressing  for salad before pulling the beef and searing. The Caesar is fantastic to us so I will go ahead and share the recipe. 
*INGREDIENTS*

2 small garlic cloves, minced
1 teaspoon anchovy paste (found near the canned tuna in the supermarket)
2 tablespoons freshly squeezed lemon juice, from one lemon
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard (I like the brand Maille)
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1 cup mayonnaise, best quality such as Hellmann's Real
1/2 cup freshly grated Parmigiano-Reggiano
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
Mix all but the mayo and cheese, add cheese and then finally the mayo. I add some heavy cream at the end to get the consistency I want. This is a nice thick creamy Caesar dressing. I love this dressing as a dip for rotisserie chicken breast as well. 

Here is the sirloin roast after searing in a hot cast iron skillet with a little avocado oil. 






Here it is plated on the asparagus with a little blue cheese finishing sauce and capers on the beef and  served with a very simple  Caesar salad. 







Now let me start by saying the beef was fork tender and very juicy. There was a nice hint of the flavor of the herbs and the sauce and capers were a nice compliment. The asparagus and salad were tasty as well.  The one thing that mystifies me is the color of the beef at a 138F finish temp. Although I expect that crept up a little during the quick reverse sear it "looks" more well done than I would have expected. It was a little more pink as opposed to what the camera shows but was definitely not as pink as I had expected. For you sous vide folks any thoughts on that? I thought it was virtually impossible to pass the temp the sous vide was set for. Btw I did double check the sous vide bath several times with a Thermopen and it was 138F on the money. 

Well that's it thanks for looking and look forward to any suggestions / comments on the beef and temp.


----------



## xray (Feb 3, 2020)

That’s a beautiful looking meal and presentation, Jeff!  You make keto look spectacular. I actually just pulled out a CPB Skirt steak for fajitas on Thursday. 

I would consider 138F to be “medium“ with Sous Vide. I do all my beef between 130-135F with 135 being medium rare for my personal taste.

When I SV thinner cuts, I tend to stick closer to 130 because the post sear will cook the center a little bit. You can place the meat in the freezer for a few minutes before searing to get a good sear without cooking the center, but that defeats the purpose of SV for me. I want the meat ready to go when I get home. I like the convenience and not having to delay dinner any further.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 3, 2020)

xray said:


> That’s a beautiful looking meal and presentation, Jeff!  You make keto look spectacular. I actually just pulled out a CPB Skirt steak for fajitas on Thursday.
> 
> I would consider 138F to be “medium“ with Sous Vide. I do all my beef between 130-135F with 135 being medium rare for my personal taste.
> 
> When I SV thinner cuts, I tend to stick closer to 130 because the post sear will cook the center a little bit. You can place the meat in the freezer for a few minutes before searing to get a good sear without cooking the center, but that defeats the purpose of SV for me. I want the meat ready to go when I get home. I like the convenience and not having to delay dinner any further.


I think next time I may run around 128 even. This from a color standpoint came out what I would call medium well which I still dont understand. It is really juicy and tender though.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 3, 2020)

I can understand where your coming from, however... really tasty looking meal man!  Nicely done!  I’d have no problem sitting down to that meal!


----------



## xray (Feb 3, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> I think next time I may run around 128 even. This from a color standpoint came out what I would call medium well which I still dont understand. It is really juicy and tender though.



Could it be the CPB? It’s supposingly a lot leaner than regular beef. Wonder if that’s the case?

Meal still looks great, and it is juicy and tender. I’d love that if it was put in front of me.


----------



## mike243 (Feb 3, 2020)

Looks great, I just cooked 3 T-bones for 4 hours at 138, I have been trying different things to get some tough steaks tender, still aint found the secret =, lite pink and kinda dry. Will let the steaks rest for 30 minutes next time and see if they reabsorb the moisture, done some at 131 for 4 hours about the same but a green tinge to them .


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 3, 2020)

Looks great . Perfect sear on that .


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 3, 2020)

A fantastic looking meal Jeff!! Just gorgeous. Beautifully prepared and a gorgeous presentation.



xray said:


> I would consider 138F to be “medium“ with Sous Vide. I do all my beef between 130-135F with 135 being medium rare for my personal taste.



Joe is correct here. 138 is leaning more toward medium versus medium rare. Don't know what your target was but if you're looking MR, I'd suggest pulling/cooking it at about 128 to 130. With sous vide you're not going to get much, if any, carry over but you will pick up some heat from the sear.

I'd still tear up a plateful of that!! Looks first rate. What is your take on the flavor of the CPB? Whatever it is right now, you may want to reevaluate things if you do one at a lower temp.

Robert


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 3, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> A fantastic looking meal Jeff!! Just gorgeous. Beautifully prepared and a gorgeous presentation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was nice and beefy for sure. Lean yet tender. It truly was fork tender. My wife loved it.  I have one more that I am going to do sous vide too. I think I’ll do around 128.


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 3, 2020)

xray said:


> Could it be the CPB? It’s supposingly a lot leaner than regular beef. Wonder if that’s the case?



The CPB is certainly leaner than standard American beef but by default, it's also far more tender. My guess is the temp he took it to. The last CPB sirloin roast I did right after getting the Rec Tec was pulled right at 130 if I remember correctly and it was spectacular...well Nirvana based on the title of the thread   

Robert


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 3, 2020)

looks like a delicious meal,


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 3, 2020)

First off..great looking meal. And its plated beautifully. Ive not done a lot of sous vide yet but I agree with the others. I think your plan for the next one at a lower temp is going to get you where you want to be. Nice job man!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 3, 2020)

Damn Jeff that looks amazing! Are you sure you aren’t a professional chef for a living? Everything you make is the most beautifully presented meal I have ever seen. Big like my friend! CPB is getting big I told Robert I’m about to buy some stock in the company and you just solidified the point haha LIKE!


----------



## S-met (Feb 3, 2020)

Great job. Plating is done well too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 4, 2020)

Fantastic looking meal!
Great presentation!
Al


----------

